

Linus Torvalds likes Google's Chromebook Pixel - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/linus-torvalds-really-likes-googles-chromebook-pixel-7000012168/

======
recoiledsnake
Was posted here. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5327261>

Then mysteriously disappeared off front page, perhaps due to flagging.

<http://hnrankings.info/5327261/>

